# Shingle Identification



## Vinchjus (Oct 22, 2021)

I purchased a house last year and am looking to identify the brand of architectural shingle that is currently on the roof. The only markings on one of the strios are arrows, "SG", and 014. If anyone has any knowledge on this it would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------

